# Not getting any ride requests



## Lizzypoo213

I've been logged in for 3 hours and still have not recieved any requests. I tried logging in and out, restarting my phone, deleting and reinstalling the app and still nothing. How can I fix this issue?


----------



## UberDesson

Download the rider/passenger app and turn on both driver & passenger apps, go online as driver and see if your car shows up on your rider app.


----------



## Lizzypoo213

UberDesson said:


> Download the rider/passenger app and turn on both driver & passenger apps, go online as driver and see if your car shows up on your rider app.


Yeah I did that and I'm not showing up on the passenger app at all


----------



## Lizzypoo213

This is also my first time using the app


----------



## MJ Khan

Make sure your wifi is turned off cause the wifi interference with über servers


----------



## Lizzypoo213

Yeah wifi is off its just showing me onine and has me on the map and moves with me and everything but all day there have been 0 requests (I'm by an airport and a downtown area) and when I look at the rider map I'm not on it.


----------



## MJ Khan

Here in Chicago I've had occasion where it did not show my location on passenger app but I still got a ping. Perhaps business is slow where you are located


----------



## Lizzypoo213

Yeah I haven't gotten a ping all day so I'm not sure what's happening. I figure by now I should have had at least 1 ride.


----------



## MikeB

That's a shame. You really should.


----------



## KGB7

Find local uber office.


----------



## UberDesson

Lizzypoo213 said:


> Yeah I did that and I'm not showing up on the passenger app at all


If your car is not showing up on your rider app, then u are not online. Email support right away or better yet, go to the local Uber office right away.


----------



## cvicari69

They probably have set up to drive in a different city. That happened to me . They had me set up in Miami. It took a weeks worth of emails but they finally fixed it.


----------



## Nate

Did this ever get figured out? I am having a similar problem:

I am logged into both rider and partner apps. I see myself on both maps. I request a ride and it pings me. But I am standing next to my friend and when he requests a ride it doesnt ping me. It isn't even showing me on his rider app.....? I've tried all sorts of things from turn off wifi and bluetooth to hard reset. Nothing works. Any help appreciated. Would love to be able to make money today. :/


----------



## azndriver87

whats your carrier?

the whole thing with "wifi interferes with service" is a load of bs they try to make themselves sound smart. there's never an issue where "turning off your wifi" actually fix any one's problem.

I have 2 phones, 1 with sprint and 1 with at&t on 2 different uber accounts. I realized the sprint phone rarely receive requests where the at&t receives a lot more.


----------



## Nate

I thought it was bull. I'm kind of a techie guy and I couldn't imagine how that would be true.

My carrier is T-Mobile. I've been receiving ride requests for about 5 months now with out a hiccup. I have only had the issue since about this past Friday. I am in the process of adding my new vehicle and just uploaded the files today. I was assuming that since Uber has known that my new car is not on the system yet, then they have blocked me from receiving requests, if they even do that.


----------



## Nate

FYI this is what they said to me:

Hi Nate,

Sorry for the trouble! I'm happy to help with this.

Can you try switching the WiFi on your phone OFF? We've seen some wireless networks interfere with the app's connection to our servers. Switching that off will probably take care of the connection problem. Turning off Bluetooth and toggling your phone on and off of airplane mode might help as well.

If you continue to run into trouble after this step, please perform a hard reset on your phone. Just hold down the power button and home button for 15 seconds until the apple logo appears. Once the logo appears, it may take up to 60 seconds for the phone to restart. This should hopefully resolve your issue.

If not, go to Settings > General > Reset > Reset Network Settings. Let us know if none of these solutions work for you, and we'd be happy to take a closer look.

If I can help with anything else please let me know.

Best,

*Josan*
help.uber.com


----------



## azndriver87

im an IT guy. you need to have an ACTIVE wifi connection between your phone and a wifi area to have the slightest/smallest possibility to cause an interference.

when you are in your car and even if you have your wifi on, if you're not connected to anything there's no signal emitting to interfere with uber.

Wifi and Data are running on 2 different frequency. There's no interference with one another.

i would just shutdown the software, uninstall, reinstall, restart your phone and go to the busiest area you know and try it out.


----------



## Nate

You are correct sir.

Sounds like a good next move since I'm getting no help from Uber.


----------



## cvicari69

What kind of car are you using . You might be on uber select


----------



## azndriver87

Nate said:


> You are correct sir.
> 
> Sounds like a good next move since I'm getting no help from Uber.


The app is so glitchy sometimes, better to just reinstall the app and try it again.


----------



## djnsmith7

I just went through this today. I was logged in for 6 hours today, only to receive one request. I moved around several times to busy areas, nothing changed. I did a test with someone standing right next to me, my vehicle showed up on his app, he put his request through & it never pinged me. No idea what happened or changed from this morning, when I received the first request, to this evening, several hours later. I uninstalled, reinstalled, rebooted more than once & nothing changed. Emailed CS.


----------



## DougB

Never had an issue with WIFI and I primarily use my app with a MIFI provided by day job company that has 30 GB per month where phone only has 5. I do not see any difference with pings or service when getting my service direct from phone carrier (ATT) or via MIFI WIFI (VZ)


----------



## Rockhound

Lizzypoo213 said:


> I've been logged in for 3 hours and still have not recieved any requests. I tried logging in and out, restarting my phone, deleting and reinstalling the app and still nothing. How can I fix this issue?


I am new to all of this but is it possible for someone (cabbie) to be able to block pax request at an airport? Just had a cabbie come up to me at an airport and complain about Uber drivers, not knowing I was a driver. He stated the other cab drivers had "located" an Uber driver at the airport by using Uber Request and he was looking for the driver. I found that strange since I have not had any request this morning at the airport and that has never happened. Am I being paranoid?


----------



## Amber Roop

Lizzypoo213 said:


> I've been logged in for 3 hours and still have not recieved any requests. I tried logging in and out, restarting my phone, deleting and reinstalling the app and still nothing. How can I fix this issue?


I really believe that the market is very watered down right now. I am on now and got one ride in the last two hours. Don't know what is going on. Too many Uber drivers in Chicago


----------



## Thecablegod

I have been having similar issues as well. I went to the partner website they find a garage and I found out that you have to have your vehicle inspected depending on what county you are driving in. So make sure that that's not the issue as well because that was my issue. Your vehicle will have to be inspected by an AES Certified mechanic


----------



## uberdriverfornow

There are some times when I've had to delete the "google play services" data on my phone when an Uber parter app update got corrupted. So do that, then reboot your phone, then when you update google play services you will have to add your google account again. I would say try that.

Obviously first make sure your location is turned on and it's on maximum accuracy.


----------



## BaxtersBuddy

Nate said:


> FYI this is what they said to me:
> 
> Hi Nate,
> 
> Sorry for the trouble! I'm happy to help with this.
> 
> Can you try switching the WiFi on your phone OFF? We've seen some wireless networks interfere with the app's connection to our servers. Switching that off will probably take care of the connection problem. Turning off Bluetooth and toggling your phone on and off of airplane mode might help as well.
> 
> I agree that from a tech point, wifi shouldn't affect the data usage at all. However, I was having this problem today too. I read this forum. I tried it. I turned off my wifi, and literally 2 seconds after turning wifi off I started getting pings again.


----------



## Uber 1

Rockhound said:


> I am new to all of this but is it possible for someone (cabbie) to be able to block pax request at an airport? Just had a cabbie come up to me at an airport and complain about Uber drivers, not knowing I was a driver. He stated the other cab drivers had "located" an Uber driver at the airport by using Uber Request and he was looking for the driver. I found that strange since I have not had any request this morning at the airport and that has never happened. Am I being paranoid?


Cell phone jammers are available ...If a cabbie uses one, he can block out cell coverage for a relatively large area (assuming a high power unit).

No signal means no ping....Means we'd be just sittin' around scratchin' ourseves ;-O

Uber drivers who are online can be located with the rider app....Of course if you are ultra paranoid you can use a rooted phone (android) and a GPS spoofing app (rooted version to bypass the need to activate "allow mock locations" which won't work with Uber software if you want to be able to accept pings) ) and spoof your location to an area slightly away from where you actually are.

On a more devious, note how about dropping the pin on the spoofing app to make another cabbie think a fellow cabbie is an uber driver !!!

THAT would be too funny!

Andy


----------



## Greg1.0

Having this problem as well, can't find myself on my wife's uber app even though it says I'm online on the partner app. I've had this problem for 2 days now. There doesn't seem to be any good responses to this issue from uber tech support other than the cell phone equivalent to unplugg it, wait, and plugged it back in..


----------



## Lucas084

djnsmith7 said:


> I just went through this today. I was logged in for 6 hours today, only to receive one request. I moved around several times to busy areas, nothing changed. I did a test with someone standing right next to me, my vehicle showed up on his app, he put his request through & it never pinged me. No idea what happened or changed from this morning, when I received the first request, to this evening, several hours later. I uninstalled, reinstalled, rebooted more than once & nothing changed. Emailed CS.


This is happening to me now. Approved late Friday - tried to drive. Three hours, no calls. Busy Arlington VA. The real kicker is that I waited in the queue at DCA. 0-8 min wait time. It would tick up then the queue tracker would disappear. And restart fresh. Over and over. No calls. Others around pulling into the lot and pulling right back out. It was very clear that I was a ghost on the system incapable of receiving a call. I reinstalled app, hard reset phone - no difference. It's as if my profile which makes me capable of getting a call was not propagated to all of their servers or something. Incredibly frustrating. Wasted three hours of my Friday night.


----------



## Ares22

So here's what I've learned. After trying everything mentioned in this post and everything Uber support advised, no difference. Infact, I hopped on my brother-in-law's phone (he is also an Uber driver) and tried to log on his app with my account. I went online using his phone and I still can't find myself on my rider account using a seperate phone. I even tried logging on from two different phones (that's 4 different phones total), same story. As soon as my brother-in-law goes online, he gets a ping within 0-30 seconds. And he's sitting right next to me all the time. Now I am absolutely certain that it has nothing to do with my device. It is an account issue for sure, or at least it is an issue on Ubers side. It blows my mind that my online time shows 23 hours with 0 trips... Good luck folks, but time is the only solution for this. Be patient. Who knows?


----------



## djnsmith7

I suggest emailing CS & confirm that everything is kosher with your account. If it is, then ask them what the standard practice is these days to get your app up to speed.


----------



## Ares22

I've been going back and forth with CS forever. They've assured me that everything with my account is kosher. Besides that, all they can suggest is what has already been mentioned in this thread. Personally I believe there is a glitch of some sort that they aren't fully aware of. I feel that once more people have the same issue, they will finally take it more seriously.


----------



## DanQcCa

In my case since i have both app, driver and passenger app and use both on the same phone to see if there is a lot of driver arround, i received 0 ping. not normal a friday night to wait 1h30

I've disabled the gps location in the passenger app but it change nothing.

I can see my car in the passenger app

Is it possible that Uber can detect that i use both at the same time and block me?


----------



## MyRedUber

DanQcCa said:


> Is it possible that Uber can detect that i use both at the same time and block me?


I use both, either on the same or different phones, and I get pings.
Are you watching your phone? Are you seeing fare offers, but without sound?


----------



## Jollyrodger

1. Uninstall and reinstall the app.
2. Power off and restart phone.
3. Log on. Then log off.
4. Power off and restart phone.
5. Clear your cache in settings.
6. Power off and restart phone.
7. Now try the Uber app.

I have to do this all the time now to get that crappy app to work... and it is a crappy app. 2600 trips 4.90 rating.


----------



## DanQcCa

now i'm able to receive Ping and surge Alert
what i did with my Android Phone Samsung S5 SM-G900W8 Android V6.0.1
-Logout in the Uber Driver App. Account, at the bottom hit disconnect
-Quit the app
-application manager
-Uber Driver app
-Force to quit
-in french it's Stockage. Probably somthing like Data
-empty cache
-delete data
- hit back once
-uninstall Uber driver
-reboot the phone
-download Uber Driver
-Login and now it's ok

this have worked for me but i loose almost 2h of my life waiting to work at 7,22$ once the fuel is substract. I didn't count the maintenance in the 7,22$ !!! what they drop in my bank account - fuel / hour connected. An other subject...


----------



## Dang

i am having this problem today i was online for 5+ hour plus busy time i get 0 request also use wife my phone to request myself but cant get the ping

i have iphone 6 plus i try resetting setting network reformat phone delete app reinstall but still not working..not im just deleting my car and reading it to see if it working..damn


----------



## mrbrown2195

Lizzypoo213 said:


> Yeah I did that and I'm not showing up on the passenger app at all


If you are not appearing in the passenger app but you are online in the driver app, you are either outside of your market's geofence (go to your market's website on Uber's site to see the map) or you are not set up for the right market. If you had connectivity problems cause by so-called "Wi-Fi interference" or signal problems with your carrier, you would experience issues in other apps too.


----------



## JimKE

Lizzypoo213 said:


> Yeah wifi is off its just showing me onine and has me on the map and moves with me and everything but all day there have been 0 requests (I'm by an airport and a downtown area) and when I look at the rider map I'm not on it.


Do you have one of the new Uber Beacons?


----------



## Dang

hello i dont know what is going on with my account. its been a week i can go online but somehow i cannot get rider request..for example i go online 6-10 hours i get no pings i dont know what the issue is i dont think its my phone because i switch out 2 phone and it does the same issue.

i also went to the uber greenhub and they did a demo request then it ping my phone but when i try it with my friends and mom phone at home it does not ping me...it is like intermittent sometime i get 1 random ping and have to wait few hours before getting another 1..this problem is so obvious that its not being slow or im not in a dead area..

my area always have people requesting and i am on x/xl/select...even on the weekends i still dont get any request

i try everything from resetting my phone network setting..reset all setting on my i phone 6 plus to deleting cache..i also remove my vehicle and readd it to see if the uber app fix it self but its been a week i still have the same issue..i still am not getting request and i cannot even ping my self using multiples phones like my mom/dad/wife/friends it does not ping my phone even when im next to it and while it shows im online.

so if any 1 can help me with this issue please let me know i try emailing support 1000 times all they say is my account is active and looks good it just show me the usual reset network setting on my i phone app which i already did...

so yea basically i did all these steps already but still cannot seems to fix the problem.
airplane mode off then on..
bluetooth off completely.
wifi off just using LTE ATT
resetting network
resetting all setting and content on phone
remove sim and put it back in
remove sim and put it on another phone
went to greenhub
deleting cache in settings safari
delete app install app
delete uber rider app so it does not conflict
possibly everything but problem still exist..

p.s this problem happen last month for like 1-2 days but then it fix it self..all i did was delete and reinstall the app...but then it happen to me last week and its still happening and i try everything it seems to not fix it self yet.

any 1 have ideas? right now it shows im online and yes im online i can see my car in my rider app but i cannot get request from people even trying to ping my self like 1000 time it does not go through even when im the only car thats available (did this at 3am i was the only car that shows on my rider app but still when i try requesting with my wife phone x/xl/select it did not even ping my uber driver app phone and yes it shows i was online and i can see my car there while checking my rider app)

please any 1 have same issue or know how to fix this please let me know thankyou.


----------



## Uberdamsel

Hello
I experienced this no request thing this week.expecially at the airport, is uber on break


----------



## Dang

Uberdamsel said:


> Hello
> I experienced this no request thing this week.expecially at the airport, is uber on break


at airport? i know that if ur at airport then u get Q which mean u are guaranteed

my situation still going on i do uber at a busy area but all the pings goes to someone else and not me not sure why i think they flag my account or something i barely get any pings..also i ping myself it goes to someone else while im right next to my exact location


----------



## Douglas

Uberdamsel said:


> Hello
> I experienced this no request thing this week.expecially at the airport, is uber on break


I think this may have something to do with the most receipt update...having issue too, can't get a request at all right now


----------



## Dang

Douglas said:


> I think this may have something to do with the most receipt update...having issue too, can't get a request at all right now


They either change their algorithm to make us earn less and let new driver earn more or they just flag out account because we cherry picks otherwise I have no idea what going on it's been like this for me for 2 months if u want to know u got this issue is first ping itself if it goes to someone else that mean u got the bug


----------



## Drivincrazy

Buddy of mine says take battery out weekly. I don't know why...give it a try?


----------



## Christopher Watson

I definitely have the bug as well. It's been like this for the past 2 months for me as well. I went from doing over 100 rides a month to just 5 or 6 the past four months. And the rides that I get are never in my actual city. They are always in a neighboring town 15 mins away. It's crazy. I'm just hoping that eventually someone will notice that this is a major issue and do something about it and fix it. Customer service does not help at all.


----------



## MicGruber

MJ Khan said:


> Make sure your wifi is turned off cause the wifi interference with über servers


Untrue WiFi and Bluetooth absolutely do not interfere at all and never have, that's an unprofessional Uber remark just repeated here and unappreciated.



Christopher Watson said:


> I definitely have the bug as well. It's been like this for the past 2 months for me as well. I went from doing over 100 rides a month to just 5 or 6 the past four months. And the rides that I get are never in my actual city. They are always in a neighboring town 15 mins away. It's crazy. I'm just hoping that eventually someone will notice that this is a major issue and do something about it and fix it. Customer service does not help at all.


 it's been happening in the Chicago area for the last 5 days since they upgraded their servers and added this new destinations testing crap they are trying to push on us.


----------



## MicGruber

cvicari69 said:


> They probably have set up to drive in a different city. That happened to me . They had me set up in Miami. It took a weeks worth of emails but they finally fixed it.


Yes but in that case you usually get a red banner at the top of her app saying you are not in your driving area please move to your area.


----------



## Nessa117

Ares22 said:


> I've been going back and forth with CS forever. They've assured me that everything with my account is kosher. Besides that, all they can suggest is what has already been mentioned in this thread. Personally I believe there is a glitch of some sort that they aren't fully aware of. I feel that once more people have the same issue, they will finally take it more seriously.


2018 and the SAME shit is happenig. My husband upgraded to XL (escalade) 3 weeks ago and hasn't been able to get a ping for 2 1/2 weeks now. 100 calls into CS (crock of shit), everything mentioned before and after here attempted 10x and still nothing. Can anyone PLEASE help!!


----------



## beezlewaxin

Nessa117 said:


> 2018 and the SAME shit is happenig. My husband upgraded to XL (escalade) 3 weeks ago and hasn't been able to get a ping for 2 1/2 weeks now. 100 calls into CS (crock of shit), everything mentioned before and after here attempted 10x and still nothing. Can anyone PLEASE help!!


This is not really a solution but you might try signing up as a driver yourself and see what happens when both of you are online at the same time.

If you get pinged and your husband does not, that might be helpful to prove to CS that there is a demonstrable problem.

Even better if you can demonstrate this on a third phone that is logged in using a completely unrelated uber rider account.

If you can do this demonstration at your local Uber office they would have a hard time denying there is a problem...


----------



## Beau777

Lizzypoo213 said:


> Yeah I haven't gotten a ping all day so I'm not sure what's happening. I figure by now I should have had at least 1 ride.


Did you get a ride yet?


----------

